# 4x100 288mm rotors?



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

So i just bought some porsche 4 piston calipers, they came off the rear of a 993 carrera 2. I want to use these on a '98 jetta gl. I don't see fabbing the brackets being a problem, the problem I've run into is finding rotors that are the right size. I've been told the 993 had 11.5" rotors in the rear, and some 11.3"(288mm) rotors would work. Does anyone know where I could find that size in a 4x100 pattern? I've only been digging around for a few hours. I was just curious if anyone else has run into this problem and like I said, where to find them?


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

a SEAT from europe has the 11.3 inch 4 bolt rotors
not sure which model


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

I've heard that, and there's a fiat too I think. Any other ideas on where to find them?


----------



## timberland20 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

the seat ibiza cupra has 305mm 4bolt rotors.
seat does not have 288mm 4bolt rotors.
you can take a 288mm 5bolt rotor and re-drill them to 4x100


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors? (Dubguy21)*

anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors? (Dubguy21)*

You can get them from Euro Spec Sport


----------



## villan234 (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors? (VWn00b)*

you can also try the corrado g60 rotors they are 4*100 and 288mm


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors? (villan234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *villan234* »_you can also try the corrado g60 rotors they are 4*100 and 288mm

280mm iirc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: 4x100 288mm rotors? (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_
280mm iirc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

true story.


----------

